# iCloud Activation ??



## dlf34 (4 Février 2019)

Bonjour a tous,
Je possède un Macbook Pro Mi-2012 avec iCloud activé sur mon disque dur mécanique d'origine.
Je suis en train d'upgrader la machine avec un SSD et 16go de ram.
J'aimerai garder mon disque dur mécanique tel quel, je vais donc l'enlever (sans le formater), et le remplacer par un SSD et une installation toute neuve vierge à zéro.
Faut-il que je désactive iCloud sur mon disque dur mécanique avant de l'enlever pour pouvoir activer iCloud quand j'aurai terminé l'installation sur mon SSD ?
Merci pour vos réponses...
dlf34


----------



## Igrekoa2n (4 Février 2019)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça bloquerait, de mon côté.
Par contre, ça ne te coûtes rien de le faire si une synchronisation iCloud n'est plus nécessaire sur le disque dur mécanique.
Tu n'as pas envie d'utiliser une petite Time Machine pour t'éviter tout problème ?


----------



## dlf34 (4 Février 2019)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça bloquerait, de mon côté.
> Par contre, ça ne te coûtes rien de le faire si une synchronisation iCloud n'est plus nécessaire sur le disque dur mécanique.
> Tu n'as pas envie d'utiliser une petite Time Machine pour t'éviter tout problème ?


Je vais tenter de toute façon, on verra bien...
Pour le Time machine, non, les deux disques n’ont pas la même capacité...
Merci


----------

